
A utility to convert JSHint and JSCS files into ESLint files and vice-versa - synthmeat
https://github.com/brenolf/polyjuice
======
anewhnaccount
I'm currently using JSHint and JSCS together. Are there any good reasons to
switch to ESLint?

~~~
synthmeat
I've switched a day ago, with the help of this utility. It's a blurry line
between style guide and linting advices jshint might give you (they're
deprecating what they consider style-related things). Ability to configure
rules to be either warnings or errors is welcomed too, especially when you
have it integrated in build process where you might want just to slap someone
on the wrist with a warning, but not halt build. Additionally, I find eslint
rules much more readable then either jshint (too short) and jscs (too
verbose). Everything's off as default is a good choice.

And, if you can get one tool that does the job where two used to, use it.

